# 35mm f/2 IS USM AF noise



## Triggyman (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi All:

For anyone here who also have a 35mm f/2 IS USM, how quiet or noisy is the focusing on your unit?

I can hear some real audible internal sliding when focusing with AF, not like the quieter AF like the 100mm L Macro or the 24-105L. I can also hear some internal sliding with the 100mm L, but I can guesstimate that the 35mm is 3x-4x noisier. 

Is this normal for this type of lens (or the 28 IS or 24 IS)?

Thanks.


----------



## sturdiva (Oct 24, 2013)

mine is very quiet, similar to the 24-70 2.8 (mark I), or 70-200 f/4


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2013)

Its pretty difficult to say. Some have extremely sensitive hearing and can hear things others swear make no noise at all.


----------



## mwh1964 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine virtually doesn't say anything.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 24, 2013)

.
Silent here.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 24, 2013)

As long as there is no grinding or ratcheting sound, I would say that it should be normal. In a quiet environment, I can hear almost all my lenses to make some sort of sound while focusing. 

BTW, have you identified whether the sound is made by the IS or the AF module?


----------



## Triggyman (Oct 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> As long as there is no grinding or ratcheting sound, I would say that it should be normal. In a quiet environment, I can hear almost all my lenses to make some sort of sound while focusing.
> 
> BTW, have you identified whether the sound is made by the IS or the AF module?



Thanks for the response, all.

I can differentiate between the IS and AF. The IS is just a teeny weeny sound of a lens shifting inside (sounds normal). It's when the lens is trying to focus that I can really hear the sound like the internal thread turning when focusing. Maybe I'm just too used with the L's. This is my first non-L EF lens aside from the noisy 50mm 1.8 II. But I think even the EF-S 17-55mm 2.8 I had before was quieter than this. 

No grinding sound or clicking on the 35.

I will bring this back to the shop to see what the dealer says, I'd also try out their 28mm IS to see if they are the same, since they seem to share the same materials.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 24, 2013)

.
Sorry, I misread this as the 135mm. I don't have the 35. Sorry.


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 24, 2013)

I can hear too some audible internal sliding when focusing with AF but not so loud to make me worried about it.


----------



## Triggyman (Oct 24, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Sorry, I misread this as the 135mm. I don't have the 35. Sorry.



No worries - just missed by a hundred (joking). I'm not sure if the non-L USM's should be as quiet as that, but I expect it to be. It's the same ring-USM after all. Or am I wrong?



caMARYnon said:


> I can hear too some audible internal sliding when focusing with AF but not so loud to make me worried about it.



Thanks for the input, mine is louder than normal. :-\ I only got it for two days, but I don't like returning stuff either. I'll do what I gotta do


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 24, 2013)

Because of your problem I compared the sound of all the lenses in my kit and definitely the 35 f2 IS has the loudest sound ... but IMO this is not a dangerous one, just a strong sliding.
I think the best solution is to go to nearest shop, try their copy and compare the sound.


----------



## Triggyman (Oct 24, 2013)

caMARYnon said:


> Because of your problem I compared the sound of all the lenses in my kit and definitely the 35 f2 IS has the loudest sound ... but IMO this is not a dangerous one, just a strong sliding.
> I think the best solution is to go to nearest shop, try their copy and compare the sound.



Thanks, for the info, and thank you for testing! Yes the correct description is strong sliding. If this is within Canon's spec or it's just the way the 35mm is, then I can live with it. I need to confirm later with the shop.


----------

